# Food flavours



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Does anyone make food flavours? Imagine vaping your favourite pizza, or Camembert/Brie and grapes? I wouldn't mind a combination of chilli, black pepper and garlic (though my friends might!).
I just can't help wondering why all the flavours are sweet. Can one not get other concentrates?


----------



## RichJB (12/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

RichJB said:


>


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

LOL question answered!


----------



## Halfdaft (12/9/17)

I remember some international company had come up with a pizza flavour. I can't say that vaping any food flavours is at the top of my list.


----------



## RichJB (12/9/17)

The flavours are all there: the OOO Cheeses, Flv Brie Cheese, TFA Chicken and Waffles, HS Hot Dog, FW Crispy Bacon, Cly Biltong, FA Squid and Bone Marrow, etc. But there is a good reason why vapers avoid savoury flavours. Beyond punishments for the losers of mixing contests and prank juices for your mates, they have little place in vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (12/9/17)

That said, ID10-T's Pickle Rick is apparently a banger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/17)

Lot of spice and herb concentrates around. Black Pepper, Anise, Bergamot, Jasmine, Saffron, Ylang Ylang, Clove, Lemon Grass, Cinnamon, Absinthe, Cardamon, Capsicum (Chili), Ginger, to name but a few. I have even seen Bacon at Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Interesting! They wouldn't have these if there weren't a call for them. Do you know of any manufacturers who make these kind of concoctions?


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Andre said:


> Lot of spice and herb concentrates around. Black Pepper, Anise, Bergamot, Jasmine, Saffron, Ylang Ylang, Clove, Lemon Grass, Cinnamon, Absinthe, Cardamon, Capsicum (Chili), Ginger, to name but a few. I have even seen Bacon at Valley Vapour.


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Hi @Hooked 

From my own basic experience with this and from hearing from others, many foods that taste great dont usually make good vaping experiences.

That said I have not tried many myself.


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

I see that Emissary Elixirs is soon to launch "Khan: Fragrant white rice, slow-braised in aromatic coconut-cream, and garnished with opulent slices of sweet-scented litchi."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> From my own basic experience with this and from hearing from others, many foods that taste great dont usually make good vaping experiences.
> 
> That said I have not tried many myself.


I wonder why not? Perhaps we're all kids at heart and want the sweets without eating our dinner lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Hooked said:


> I wonder why not? Perhaps we're all kids at heart and want the sweets without eating our dinner lol



I think what makes a food great to eat doesnt always translate the same when inhaling
For example, I love hamburgers, lol those greasy Wimpy ones - but dont ask me to vape it - yuck
Dont know why but it just doesnt appeal.


----------



## Alex (12/9/17)

The thought of savory flavors do appeal to me, I really get tired of all the sweetness, probably why I'm so fond of tobacco's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mida Khan (12/9/17)

Garlic, Cheese, Onion Vapour lingering in the air? Crispy Chicken over a burnt coil? Eeeek!! Noo!!!


----------



## Mida Khan (12/9/17)

Alex said:


> The thought of savory flavors do appeal to me, I really get tired of all the sweetness, probably why I'm so fond of tobacco's.


Try something sour


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/17)

I have made a batch with Bacon, Biltong and Avocado once. Okay, admittedly, I threw in a few other flavours as well, such as banana and more, as the mere thought of vaping just those were making me cringe. And the cringe was not completely unfounded because opening those concentrates and smelling them was the cause of a few nightmares since. But that being said, the smell of the concentrates does not draw through to the flavour, well not completely. Look, it is not something where after vaping it I thought "oooh, I need to make this again", but it wasn't as disgusting as some of the other mixtures I have made earlier in my DIY'ing journey.

Clyrolinx offers Bacon, Biltong and Avocado flavours to purchase. If you want to take a chance, go for it. @Geoff put a lot of work into it. As I said, do not open the concentrates and be put off by the initial smell. 

The recipe I made is the following (note that I thought of a remake and increase the bacon and biltong flavours as the banana and avo took over after a month's steeping):
Bacon (Clyrolinx) 2%
Avocado (Clyrolinx) 1%
Biltong (Clyrolinx) 0.5%
Banana (Clyrolinx) 1.0%
Cookie flavor (FA) 0.5%
Graham Cracker (TFA) 0.5%
Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) 0.5% 

Mixing is a journey, try everything once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/17)

I got the RF Fried Chicken concentrate a few months back and the experience was so-so. Although the product was good and tasted like fried chicken, it is simply not an "enjoyable" vape. It is hard to explain but there is just something about savoury vapes which does not translate well.

Its like bathing with your clothes on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have made a batch with Bacon, Biltong and Avocado once. Okay, admittedly, I threw in a few other flavours as well, such as banana and more, as the mere thought of vaping just those were making me cringe. And the cringe was not completely unfounded because opening those concentrates and smelling them was the cause of a few nightmares since. But that being said, the smell of the concentrates does not draw through to the flavour, well not completely. Look, it is not something where after vaping it I thought "oooh, I need to make this again", but it wasn't as disgusting as some of the other mixtures I have made earlier in my DIY'ing journey.
> 
> Clyrolinx offers Bacon, Biltong and Avocado flavours to purchase. If you want to take a chance, go for it. @Geoff put a lot of work into it. As I said, do not open the concentrates and be put off by the initial smell.
> 
> ...



I'm brave but not that brave...


----------



## Andre (13/9/17)

Here are some great recipes using Black Pepper:

HIC's GERMAN CHRISTMAS COOKIES (Braune Pfeffernüsse)
HIC's Black Pepper Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/9/17)

Can do with a nice Toasted Bacon and Banana sarmie flavor!  lol


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/9/17)

StompieZA said:


> Can do with a nice Toasted Bacon and Banana sarmie flavor!



That is what I tried to go for, but with some added banana. Alas, like I said, the banana took over a bit too much.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> That is what I tried to go for, but with some added banana. Alas, like I said, the banana took over a bit too much.



I can imagine that on my plate, but not sure if I want that in my vape. But then again - try everything and keep what is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (13/9/17)

I suppose one key reason why savoury vapes don't work is because they are often salty, and salt doesn't translate into a vape whereas sweetness does. There are some recipes that use unconventional flavours. Krucial just did an Avocado RY4 and Chrisdvr1 did a Tomato Soup. But how many people are mixing them? There has also belatedly been a bit of love for Flv Brie Cheese after Manson's initial and unforgettable on-camera flavour review. But it's more a case of mixers being determined to show that they can use the flavour without people gagging like Manson did. When Vurve first reviewed TFA Taro, described as "like biting into a raw white potato drenched in coconut oil", he concluded "I can see myself using this flavor quite a good bit". Although not enough to release a recipe that uses it. 

There is increasing use of florals and herbs now, due mainly to His Bearded Holiness and also to Flv coming out with some weird flavours like Yakima Hops and Wood Spice. But I can't say I've felt inspired to mix any of them. ID10-T's Longing is about as floral as I'd go.


----------



## Eisenhorn (13/9/17)

I think one of the main reasons savory "food" doesn't work is because you can't translate texture. Would a BLT sandwich still taste good if you stuff it into a blender and drink it through a straw? My guess is no. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/17)

Alex said:


> The thought of savory flavors do appeal to me, I really get tired of all the sweetness, probably why I'm so fond of tobacco's.


Today I happened to meet the guy who owns The Juice Co and makes his own juices, and he said that I must try Strawberry Shortcake (also made by him). He said it's not so sweet and it's great with a cup of coffee when you wake up! I bought some and I'll try it and let you know what it's like.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Today I happened to meet the guy who owns The Juice Co and makes his own juices, and he said that I must try Strawberry Shortcake (also made by him). He said it's not so sweet and it's great with a cup of coffee when you wake up! I bought some and I'll try it and let you know what it's like.


Thanks so much for your rating, Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

